# Is anyone else having trouble logging in to Amtrak or AGR?



## BALtoNYPtraveler

I can't log in to either site (and I know they're merging them so that if you log into one, you log into both.) Other accounts in my household can be logged into, but not mine.

I called and spoke to a person yesterday who said they are working on the issue. But I think it's been at least five days, with no change. She said I am not locked out and do not need my password reset.

Before talking to her, I hit the password reset button and it said I'd be getting reset instructions via email but no email showed up.

I've logged onto this account many times before.

Strangely, when I clicked "modify trip" and typed in the reservation number, I could see all the details of an upcoming trip and I did modify it. This was last Friday - that's how long I have not been able to log in and look at my actual account. Even though I could modify my trip, I could not look at anything else account-related without logging in, and each time I get "system error, try again later."

Am I the only one, or is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## TinCan782

Logged into AGR last night (Monday 11/23) without problem. Did notice you can now use email or member number...a while back it changed to only member number for log in ID.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler

I tried both. I noticed on Amtrak, after clicking on the "having difficulty logging in?" link it says "Note: your AGR number is NOT your member number."

Anyway, at first I could not log in via computer (it says "your login information is not valid") but I could via phone.

Then the phone login didn't work and said "system error."

I guess I'll call again, because frankly I don't believe it's a "hit or miss problem" and that they're working to resolve it if it's been more than a few days.


----------



## PRR 60

No problems here logging in to either the Amtrak or AGR sites this morning.


----------



## Railroad Bill

I tried to log in to my Amtrak account this morning and it also gave an error message. I could get into my AGR account without a problem from the regular AGR site.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler

Yes, Railroad Bill, this is very weird, but I tried what you said worked for you, and it worked for me. I cannot access it through the "go to AGR" link from Amtrak dot com. I've noticed before that this does not consistently redirect to the AGR site; I don't understand this. Sometime it does; sometimes it does not. I had to actually type "Amtrakguestrewards" in my browser address bar to go to the actual URL for the rewards site. (The next time I tried it, the link from Amtrak.com worked.)

Then, I was already logged in once I got there. "Hello" and my first name greeted me.

To test it, I hit the logout there, then log back in. Here's what happened with two trials, using the pop-up box with my information pre-filled (which I then changed as such):

1. Used my email address and my password. This logged me back in to the AGR site

2. Used my AGR number, which was pre-filled, and my password, and it did NOT log me back in to the AGR site.

Later I tried the second one again and it worked.

Anyway, once logged into AGR, I hit the "go to Amtrak.com" link" and this took me to the site, asking me to log in. Login won't work there.


----------



## districtRich

After it tried to merge my accounts and failed the other day, I can't use my amtrak.com login to get into that site anymore. I can still log into my AGR account on amtrakguestrewards.com with my member number and password. Once in there, I can click the link to go to my amtrak.com account and it logs me in there. I even tried a password recovery for amtrak.com and it sends the email and lets me choose a new password, but that new password still doesn't work when I try to log directly into amtrak.com. I hope they figure this out soon!


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler

Yes, districtRich, I hope they figure it out soon, too. This sounds similar to my problems except that I can't get into Amtrak.com, and a person did say that they're working on it. I'm not a programmer in any way, but i can sense some clunky programming that needs to be re-written or replaced.

I've always been confused by the sites being separated, and never sure which functions should be initiated from which site. So the sooner they can integrate them, the better.


----------



## Railroad Bill

districtRich said:


> After it tried to merge my accounts and failed the other day, I can't use my amtrak.com login to get into that site anymore. I can still log into my AGR account on amtrakguestrewards.com with my member number and password. Once in there, I can click the link to go to my amtrak.com account and it logs me in there. I even tried a password recovery for amtrak.com and it sends the email and lets me choose a new password, but that new password still doesn't work when I try to log directly into amtrak.com. I hope they figure this out soon!


Same thing happened this morning to me. Tried to reset password on Amtrak.com and then it would not work. Decided to go ahead and merge the AGR and regular account. It did change everything to the old AGR password but now none of my upcoming reservations show up in my Amtrak account. Everything, including vouchers, have disappeared. Hope someone is working on this since I like to make my reservations online but those that I made are not showing up.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler

Railroad Bill, I think someone should call up and inquire about it (I nominate you, LOL). Mine has not been fixed and it's over a week now. I'm afraid to do anything for fear my points will disappear.

I can see my AGR page with lots of points, but no regular Amtrak.com page. I don't think I was given the option to merge.

I do sign on for other members of my family who have accounts, and one of them had the option to merge. I should check back and see what it looks like there.

I hope they sort this out. It's worrisome to me that there's no communication about it, and I don't have hope mine will be fixed. I am afraid of losing the massive amount of points I've accumulated.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

I just checked my AGR and AMTRAK.COM accounts and had no problem going from one to the other. I was given the option to merge my accounts to one password last week and did. If I sign on to AGR I am still using my account number as ID but use email for Amtrak.com. The password is same for both as it was before merging the password so that might be the secret since I have not actually changed my password for either account. My reservations I made on line still show up.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler

I have the same password for both. I never changed either of them. I can log into AGR but not Amtrak.com, not using my email address or my AGR number.


----------



## acelafan

I am having the same problem and I know it's not me entering a wrong password or other browser issue.

I bought tickets from amtrak.com yesterday and then clicked the link "merge my amtrak.com account with my guest rewards account". It claimed a single sign-on and single password. Figured it would be an improvement. Wrong.

I created a new password that I wasn't using for either amtrak.com or AGR. The system verified my email, address, and phone number and said my accounts were successfully merged. Then I couldn't log into Amtrak.com. My AGR original credentials continued to work.

I tried resetting my password and that didn't work, either. I called Amtrak and they connected me to the web support department. The representative said merging the accounts function has been broken for 3 weeks and that it is supposed to be fixed today. It still doesn't work as of a few minutes ago.

The only way I can get to my Amtrak.com account is to login to AGR (with the original password that was never updated after trying to merge my accounts) and then clicking "Visit Amtrak.com" near the top of the page. This was also mentioned further up in the thread.

My suggestion is to not try merging your accounts until someone else can confirm it's working for them.

(edit for typo)


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler

Thanks. The "Visit Amtrak.com" link does not work for me, though. On my phone, it says there's a "system error," and to try again later.

They also told me today would be the day (I wonder why, so far in advance, they knew it would be today? I was told this WEEKS ago.) So... maybe later today?

I tried password reset and they never even sent me one. I found the "merge my accounts" link and it said it was done, but nothing changed.

Are you sure you can actually access Amtrak.com, showing your reservations and everything? I can't do that. BUT if I have a reservation number I can type that in and see the information connected to it.

By the way, http://www.amtrak.com/guest-rewardsdoes nothing; I have to go to amtrakguestrewards.com. I log in fine, then hit "got to amtrak.com" (this is all on the pc) and it says the login information is bad.


----------



## acelafan

BALtoNYPtraveler said:


> Are you sure you can actually access Amtrak.com, showing your reservations and everything? I can't do that. BUT if I have a reservation number I can type that in and see the information connected to it.


Yes, I confirmed that once I login to amtrakguestrewards.com and click "Visit Amtrak.com" then I can see my upcoming train reservations.

I checked my phone login and it's all messed up. I can see my upcoming reservations but my point balance shows "0 points" for current balance, yet 72,434 Tier Qualifying points (null). Neither is correct...


----------



## acelafan

Turns out the solution to the login problem was posted on Train Orders. You have to go the Amtrak Guest Rewards website, login, and change your password there. Then you can go to Amtrak.com and login with that new password using your email address or your AGR number. Everything is now working for me and I see all the correct account information via either login method.


----------



## districtRich

It looks like they fixed it from both sites. I just did the password reset from amtrak.com and it finally worked. I can use my email address and that new password for amtrak.com and AGR.com now.


----------



## Gp30sieb

What ticks me off is that they have this known issue since November and are still soliciting people to merge ACOM and AGR.

I bit on the offer I received a few days ago and now cannot sign into ACOM. I did the password reset shuffle and was on the phone with a rep and she went as far as she could. She said she would refer it to IT.

Later I found this discussion and tried some of the remedies to no avail. I then called Amtrak internet support and was told that "we tested the new system but not extensively." I refrained from saying "No s***." Was told that the issue would be fixed by mid January. I told her that I would call back in mid-March to have the same discussion.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler

Nothing works for me, and when I call them, they sound stressed from having to explain to so many people that they can't do anything about it. It'll be fixed when it's fixed (that's what they tell me.)

:angry:


----------



## Gp30sieb

Seems to be the latest in software and web design...write half-asssssssed code, shove it out the door, and let unsuspecting people be beta testers while they scratch their heads. The irony is that I don't use Amtrak enough that I will amass enough points to make this aggravation worth-while. If it prevented me from logging into AGR I wouldn't worry, but I do use the ACON the couple times a year that I do use Amtrak and that is what I can't log into.


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler

I checked in yesterday and mine was finally fixed. For all my complaining, I didn't think they were ever going to fix it - I really didn't. I heard about everyone else's getting fixed. Well, now, I finally have a working account. I can log in.

YAY

I hope everyone's is working now.


----------



## hammr25

Nice to see a google search brings up this thread in 2017 because I have the same problem.


----------



## the_traveler

I had no problems just now.


----------



## nshvlcat

I am unable to log in.


----------



## JayPea

I tried last night and was told my login information was incorrect. So I "changed" my "forgotten" password....to what it was to begin with. And thus was able to sign in with my "new" password.


----------



## tim49424

No problems here.


----------



## dlagrua

Tried getting into the AGR site this morning and I could not use it. This is the message that came back:

"The requested URL was rejected. Please consult with your administrator.

Your support ID is: 17803204652304203559"

I have no idea what this message means


----------



## Sauve850

Ive never had a login problem.


----------

